# Winchester 124gr 9mm ammo - 900 rds



## boohickey (Jun 9, 2014)

$480 firm for the entire lot, pickup in Akron/Canton area, please be 21 or over. These are factory loads. Please PM for more details.


----------



## ezbite (May 25, 2006)

I’ll give you 7- $50 bills and even come pick them up.. firm


----------



## fastwater (Apr 1, 2014)

Please keep all remaining posts/comments/offers limited to purchase of advertised items only.
Thanks


----------

